

Ask HN: What meetups am I missing out on (in NY)? - elliottcarlson

I'll be having a lot more free time soon, and want to attend more dev/tech related meetups. What are some of the important ones you can recommend to me besides the H&#38;F one?<p>(Those with beer are the best, but not a necessity)
======
CPops
It really depends on what you're interested in because there are a ton of neat
things to check out in NYC, but often the most interesting and entertaining
one is the Web Performance Meetup.

<http://www.meetup.com/Web-Performance-NY/>

~~~
elliottcarlson
Good point - I am interested in development (all kinds), scalability,
databases, etc.

Adding Web Performance to my to attend list!

------
Hovertruck
Hack and Tell (<http://www.meetup.com/hack-and-tell/>) is a popular one that a
coworker of mine runs.

~~~
elliottcarlson
Joined the meetup group - looks really interesting!

------
newyorker
Any founder/programmer meetups in the city?

~~~
elliottcarlson
The Hackers & Founders meetup happens on the last Thursday each month - follow
@hackersfounders for info.

~~~
newyorker
Thanks

